# Humminbird TCR ID1 - speed?



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am sure someone knows the answer to my question, and I am sure its been asked previsouly by some other tool, but I'd be most grateful to get some help. I have a basically new Humminbird TCR ID1 on my Tracker Pro V Guide Series boat. It works nice and gives me a chance to start learning electronics. The base for the unit appears to have 2 extra plug in sites & was hoping perhaps it might acccept a speed sensor. Trolling speed from the boats speedo is not accurate at all below 5 mph. Does anyone know if this unit can use a speed or a temp sensor?

The manual is not real helpful & Humminbird, like lots of manusfacturers (Bass Pro, Quantum) basiclly wants nothing to do with discussing products no longer built.

So any insight most appreciated.

Jon


----------



## granpa1 (Jun 20, 2009)

get a hand held gps I got a garmin 12 channel gps that will go down to 0.2 miles hour takes a minuet to catch up but accurate under 100$ can find cheper on ebay get at least 12 channels


----------



## granpa1 (Jun 20, 2009)

granpa1 said:


> get a hand held gps I got a garmin 12 channel gps that will go down to 0.2 miles hour takes a minuet to catch up but accurate under 100$ can find cheper on ebay get at least 12 channels


runs on aa bateries


----------

